# Is this Real?



## Amiers (May 9, 2016)

So I was browsing FB and saw this and I was speechless. So i did some digging but I cannot find anything except this video that show that it is really real. Any body got any ideas.
This Link


This is a link to a performance that i found to give a reference. If it doesn't start 2mins in just FF to that point if you want to see the costume live.


----------



## bdkdesigns (May 9, 2016)

Yes I believe it is already closed so that seems to be real.

This is the replacement:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-to-open-in-june-2016-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Footer (May 9, 2016)

People love that kind of crap. Its basically a mid-day show choir show. Cheap to put together. Cheap cast. Keeps people off rides for 30 minutes. Every theme park has them.


----------



## JohnD (May 10, 2016)

The big question, how did they do the color changing costume?


----------



## Wheezy (May 10, 2016)

What color-changing costume?


----------



## chausman (May 10, 2016)

Wheezy said:


> What color-changing costume?




Amiers said:


> This Link


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 10, 2016)

The link is broken.


----------



## Wheezy (May 10, 2016)

All I see is 
URL signature expired


----------



## chausman (May 10, 2016)

Weird. It worked for me earlier. 

One of their dresses changes color from pink to blue as she spins around in the expired link. And it looks like it's changing color, not like she's taking anything off or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amiers (May 10, 2016)

This link should work for those that couldn't see the direct link. Don't mind what I had to post it to.

https://www.facebook.com/DaP1999/posts/1716852978581431

The real question is why in taped version did the dress not change. Real or Fake?


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 10, 2016)

It may very well be for real, but it's also easy to photoshop. One way to do it is temperature sensitive dyes. They would have to put some sort of heating and cooling system in the dress to control the effect but there's plenty of room in the ballgown to hide tubing. 

Google _thermochromism_ and _leuco dyes_.


----------



## josh88 (May 10, 2016)

I didn't see this video but it sound like its the same as what I saw on a friends Facebook today. Consensus was that that version is just edited later to make it more magic.

lets see if this works.


----------



## soundlight (May 10, 2016)

Maybe this?

http://www.bodyfaders.com/shopping/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=4751&idcategory=29


----------



## josh88 (May 10, 2016)

soundlight said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> http://www.bodyfaders.com/shopping/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=4751&idcategory=29


Now I'm imagining some of those propane heaters blasting that area of the stage to make the dress change.


----------



## Amiers (May 10, 2016)

josh88 said:


> I didn't see this video but it sound like its the same as what I saw on a friends Facebook today. Consensus was that that version is just edited later to make it more magic.
> 
> lets see if this works.




What part of the link is that? I tried everything for a while and just gave up and posted it to my EQ guild page to share.


----------



## josh88 (May 10, 2016)

I'm not sure? It's the video my friend had shared the other day and when I hit the video button on the forum it said I could embed Facebook videos and I just used the url


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amiers (May 10, 2016)

Yeah I tried that it didn't like my link. So weird.


----------



## Wheezy (May 11, 2016)

I'm waiting to hear from a friend of Aurora, but several things tell me this is 'shopped:

* There is no reaction from the crowd.
* Thermochromic fabric is not instant, it fades in and out very randomly.
* What did they film this with? The lack of HD video makes me skeptical. Easier to hide color corrections with the grainy video.
* Something about her turn seems inconsistent, like two videos were spliced.

I will gladly eat my words if I am wrong. It would be an impressive costume innovation, though.


----------



## chausman (May 11, 2016)

So this popped up on Reddit and they pointed out something I missed. Prince Charming's pants also change color with her dress. They are red in the beginning of the clip and when he walks behind the blue dress, they are purple. Then red again at the end. Other than that, it's a pretty good edit.


----------



## Amiers (May 11, 2016)

Well I think that answered that questions. 

Now if it were real how ,in theory, do you guys think something like this would happen. I haven't seen anything in the wild and if you could control the color of a dress with an actor dancing like that I think that it would definitely be a crowd pleaser and amazing at that.


----------



## Skervald (May 11, 2016)

I keep a magic wand in the booth for just such occasions.


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 11, 2016)

If I were asked to do this I would be looking at woven fibre optic fabric and LED emitters, which wouldn't be the same thing as this appears to be.

It would be far simpler to do this by taking advantage of metamers and narrow band emitters, aka the Samoiloff effect. However, that wouldn't work under sunlight.


----------



## chausman (May 11, 2016)

Probably something along the lines of this Cinderella dress transformation.

(Skip to 2:00 if you're not a fan of Rogers and Hammerstein)


----------



## Amiers (May 12, 2016)

That's cool but it's a one dress change. She's can't spin it back up, to be Cinderella. Looks like she pulled a ri


----------



## Wheezy (May 12, 2016)

Heard back from a friend of Aurora. Definitely not real.


----------



## Leo Mauler (Jun 16, 2018)

sk8rsdad said:


> It may very well be for real, but it's also easy to photoshop. One way to do it is temperature sensitive dyes. They would have to put some sort of heating and cooling system in the dress to control the effect but there's plenty of room in the ballgown to hide tubing.
> 
> Google _thermochromism_ and _leuco dyes_.


Speaking from a costuming perspective, tubing in fabric changes the entire movement of the fabric. I doubt that any costuming used by active dancers, such as the ones in both videos, would have the capability of color change like that as well as the smooth swirling effect of the dresses. The human body alone puts off the heat of a 100W bulb, approximately, which is why really small theatres desperately need air conditioning.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 17, 2018)

Well digging up old threads I see. 

I had to reread everything lol. 

We never did land on an answer for this one did we. 

Anyone got any updates to add. 2 years is a big gap maybe the mouse gave up their secrets.


----------

